# SINEfactory: Spindle - free felt piano out now!



## OrchestralTools (Jan 27, 2021)

Hey everyone,

we're delighted to be releasing a new addition to our SINEfactory collection. 

Spindle is our new free felt piano.

Spindle is a Rösler upright studio piano with soft-felt hammers, producing a gorgeously muted sound. Recorded up-close and intimate, from four mic positions—the low end tones are warm and round, with lots of detail in the high-end. Includes three velocity layers with three round-robins per note, making it well-suited for repetitive ostinatos and sparse arrangements. Channel your melancholic nordic noir, or add a touch of improvisation to electronica or beats.

You can download Spindle, and the rest of the SINEfactory instruments, for free right here.


----------



## filipjonathan (Jan 27, 2021)

Sweet!


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 27, 2021)

@OrchestralTools ,

Congratulations on launching SINE Factory, and Thanks for this new and free feature.

I see the three free instruments in SINE (Standalone) under my Licenses, but they showup with 0/0 Licenses available at this time. So, I can't download them. Is this going to change, since you just launched the service, or do I need to do something on my end to download these free instruments ?

Thanks.


----------



## Eptesicus (Jan 27, 2021)

Thanks OT! Can't sniff at a freebie!


----------



## JEPA (Jan 27, 2021)

I installed the new SINE and can't retrieve online content...


----------



## filipjonathan (Jan 27, 2021)

JEPA said:


> I installed the new SINE and can't retrieve online content...


Yep, me too.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jan 27, 2021)

JEPA said:


> I installed the new SINE and can't retrieve online content...


be patient - there are thousands of people grinding on the servers now


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 27, 2021)

What's the latest ver. of SINE ?


Sunny Schramm said:


> be patient - there are thousands of people grinding on the servers now


Yes, that's right. I can't even load their site at this time. They must be doing some maintenance work, or something to keep up with server traffic.


----------



## PaulieDC (Jan 27, 2021)

OrchestralTools said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> We are very pleased to launch SINEfactory. You can now sign up to our free instrument subscription service and get a steady stream of exclusive free instruments delivered straight to your inbox.
> These instruments provide a solid foundation for sketching ideas and building tracks—they’re effectively a curated factory library for SINE.
> ...



Thank you for this!

Are you all having an overload of downloads om your servers? SINE 1.0.5 hangs after I click Store (or anything really) then I get this error:





After I close the app will say that I'm not connected to the Internet. I downloaded and reinstalled SINE 1.0.5 but same issue.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 27, 2021)

Awesome.....


----------



## PaulieDC (Jan 27, 2021)

Uh Oh... I now got this message... look at the last line, I think I shut down their server!

Cannot retrieve metadata online content. Service returned error: An exception occurred while executing [I removed the SQL database statement that for some reason displayed to me)

SQLSTATE[08S01]: Communication link failure: 1053 *Server shutdown in progress*
Integration Error

I would say they are having issues, I'd better stay off, lol.

I shot Tech Support a message and let them know about the database info that shows but shouldn't. We need to help protect our beloved vendors.


----------



## OrchestralTools (Jan 27, 2021)

Hey everyone,

It seems a LOT of people want free instruments! Who would have thought it? But the bad side is our servers are taking a slight hammering right now.

Please be patient as we work things out and get up and running again.

Best,

OT


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 27, 2021)

Ha! No worries. Kontakt 6.5.0 Updating as well !


----------



## JDK88 (Jan 27, 2021)

Thank you!


----------



## ism (Jan 27, 2021)

Wow, Helix is free shorts and sustains from BS. Very cool.

(And nice demo @Alex Niedt !)


----------



## musicisum (Jan 27, 2021)

ism said:


> Wow, Helix is free shorts and sustains from BS. Very cool.
> 
> (And nice demo @Alex Niedt !)


Love it. @Alex Niedt 's track shows how subtle and detailed it may sound, & @Maxime Luft 's demo shows how epic it can be


----------



## jaketanner (Jan 27, 2021)

Do these libraries have any dynamic layers? Not much detail about them on the site. While free...they still take up space and I am trying to streamline. I have so many libraries that are not in use...LOL


----------



## Maxime Luft (Jan 27, 2021)

musicisum said:


> Love it. @Alex Niedt 's track shows how subtle and detailed it may sound, & @Maxime Luft 's demo shows how epic it can be


Thanks man!



jaketanner said:


> Do these libraries have any dynamic layers? Not much detail about them on the site. While free...they still take up space and I am trying to streamline. I have so many libraries that are not in use...LOL



Hey Jake, I made the full mix for HELIX, a symphonic string ensemble.

It contains *Spiccatos* with *6 dynamic layers* (_ppp / p / mp / mf / f / ff _) and *6 round robins.*
The *Sustains* have 3 dynamic layers (_pp / mf / f ) _and a single round robin. 

I picked up the best sounding stuff (to my ears) from the Berlin Series, so I hope it will be helpful!


----------



## filipjonathan (Jan 27, 2021)

jaketanner said:


> Do these libraries have any dynamic layers? Not much detail about them on the site. While free...they still take up space and I am trying to streamline. I have so many libraries that are not in use...LOL


They definitely sound like they do in the demos.


----------



## JEPA (Jan 27, 2021)

Maxime Luft said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice mix Maxime!


----------



## jaketanner (Jan 27, 2021)

Maxime Luft said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes...thank you it. is. Do the other instruments follow suit as the strings?


----------



## Maxime Luft (Jan 27, 2021)

JEPA said:


> very nice mix Maxime!


Thanks! Have fun with it👌


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 27, 2021)

@Maxime Luft ,

This is what shows up in my SINE Licenses for SINE Factory Instruments, notice they show up with 0/0 Licenses available. Will this be updated, and I just have to wait ? since as is the Free Instruments are not yet available for download.


----------



## Eptesicus (Jan 27, 2021)

Maxime Luft said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow thats really good for a freebie!


----------



## OrchestralTools (Jan 27, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> @Maxime Luft ,
> 
> This is what shows up in my SINE Licenses for SINE Factory Instruments, notice they show up with 0/0 Licenses available. Will this be updated, and I just have to wait ? since as is the Free Instruments are not yet available for download.


Hey @muziksculp,

Please reach out to our support with this screenshot and the email attached to your SINE account. They'll be able to work out why you're seeing this in SINE.

Best,

OT


----------



## Maxime Luft (Jan 27, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> @Maxime Luft ,
> 
> This is what shows up in my SINE Licenses for SINE Factory Instruments, notice they show up with 0/0 Licenses available. Will this be updated, and I just have to wait ? since as is the Free Instruments are not yet available for download.


Hey @muziksculp , please make sure you subscribe to the SINEfactory on the website... I know there is some massive traffic going on so the website might be a bit slow. The subscription is mandatory to be able to download the instruments.


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 27, 2021)

Maxime Luft said:


> Hey @muziksculp , please make sure you subscribe to the SINEfactory on the website... I know there is some massive traffic going on so the website might be a bit slow. The subscription is mandatory to be able to download the instruments.


I signed up using my laptop earlier today, but my DAW is not on my Laptop. So, I will try to signup from my Desktop DAW PC when traffic is less on your server, I can't connect to it at this time due to high-traffic I'm guessing. It shows bad-gateway message.


----------



## filipjonathan (Jan 27, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> I signed up using my laptop earlier today, but my DAW is not on my Laptop. So, I will try to signup from my Desktop DAW PC when traffic is less on your server, I can't connect to it at this time due to high-traffic I'm guessing. It shows bad-gateway message.


That's weird. I can access their website just fine, but still can't access my licenses in SINE.


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 27, 2021)

filipjonathan said:


> That's weird. I can access their website just fine, but still can't access my licenses in SINE.


I was able to sign into their website, but no licenses showing up in my SINE license for the free instruments, still showing 0/0 licenses, so now way to download any of the free instruments. 

I will contact OT-Support, to check with them on this issue.


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 27, 2021)

Maxime Luft said:


> Hey @muziksculp , please make sure you subscribe to the SINEfactory on the website... I know there is some massive traffic going on so the website might be a bit slow. The subscription is mandatory to be able to download the instruments.


I did, but no licenses for the Free Instruments are available in my SINE account. The Free Instruments show up with 0/0 Licenses available. Any idea what I should do ? contact support ? or ... ?


----------



## Maxime Luft (Jan 27, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> I did, but no licenses for the Free Instruments are available in my SINE account. The Free Instruments show up with 0/0 Licenses available. Any idea what I should do ? contact support ? or ... ?


Then please contact our support team -> [email protected]


----------



## Pier (Jan 27, 2021)

@OrchestralTools any way to download the libraries to a custom folder?


----------



## Laddy (Jan 27, 2021)

I would just wait until tomorrow and try again.


----------



## TRON 1.0 (Jan 27, 2021)

Whoops


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 27, 2021)

Maxime Luft said:


> Then please contact our support team -> [email protected]


OK. I did. 

How many licenses should show up in my account SINE account for the Free Instruments normally ? 

mine shows 0/0 which means something is wrong.


----------



## TRON 1.0 (Jan 27, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> mine shows 0/0 which means something is wrong.


Same issue


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 27, 2021)

TRON 1.0 said:


> Same issue


OK. So, I'm not the only one with this issue. (Thanks for the feedback). 

I already emailed OT-Support about this, hopefully they will check things on their end, I think they are in control of licenses, so most likely they can fix it for all of us who have this issue.


----------



## TRON 1.0 (Jan 27, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> I already emailed OT-Support about this, hopefully they will check things on their end


Cool bean. Their site is up again. At least I could proceed with questionnaire and get the license.


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 27, 2021)

TRON 1.0 said:


> Cool bean. Their site is up again. At least I could proceed with questionnaire and get the license.


Hi @TRON 1.0 ,

Cay you update us if you are able to see any licenses for the Free Instruments in you SINE app.

OT-Support told me they applied a fix a few minutes ago, and to give it another try, I tried again, but nothing changed, it still show up with 0/0 Licenses for the Free Instruments in SINE.

Hopefully they will be able to fix this issue. 

Thanks.


----------



## Germain B (Jan 27, 2021)

Same here, @muziksculp. 0/0
But I'm not worry. I'll just be waiting.


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 27, 2021)

Germain B said:


> Same here, @muziksculp. 0/0
> But I'm not worry. I'll just be waiting.


Hi @Germain B ,

OK, thanks for confirming you have the same problem. 

I guess we just have to wait for OT to fix it. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## jadedsean (Jan 27, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> I was able to sign into their website, but no licenses showing up in my SINE license for the free instruments, still showing 0/0 licenses, so now way to download any of the free instruments.
> 
> I will contact OT-Support, to check with them on this issue.


Same here Dude


----------



## filipjonathan (Jan 27, 2021)

jadedsean said:


> Same here Dude


Here as well. 0/0


----------



## TRON 1.0 (Jan 27, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Cay you update us if you are able to see any licenses for the Free Instruments in you SINE app.


Still seeing 0/0 for Sine Factory. However, Layers appears to be fine, 4/4.


----------



## filipjonathan (Jan 27, 2021)

TRON 1.0 said:


> Still seeing 0/0 for Sine Factory. However, Layers appears to be fine, 4/4.


No, Layers are not the issue.


----------



## OrchestralTools (Jan 27, 2021)

Thank you so much for your patience, everyone. We're still working on fixing this... looks like a bug that we thought fixed has gotten out again.

Rest assured you'll be able to use your free collections soon.

All the best from the entire OT team!


----------



## OT_Tobias (Jan 27, 2021)

Hi all!
Please try again to download - the issue should be fixed now!
Sorry for the delay. We hope you'll enjoy SINEfactory!


----------



## PaulieDC (Jan 27, 2021)

OrchestralTools said:


> Thank you so much for your patience, everyone. We're still working on fixing this... looks like a bug that we thought fixed has gotten out again.
> 
> Rest assured you'll be able to use your free collections soon.
> 
> All the best from the entire OT team!


We know you'll get the 0/0 licenses sorted! The SINE player works again and I was able to make a purchase, the Rhodes from the LA Library (getting an instrument you want is so nice!). This is dangerous, right inside my player I can spend money. My accountant will not be happy... especially since the EDU discount for my online classes at Berklee. Scary.


----------



## PaulieDC (Jan 27, 2021)

OT_Tobias said:


> Hi all!
> Please try again to download - the issue should be fixed now!
> Sorry for the delay. We hope you'll enjoy SINEfactory!


It works! THANK YOU!


----------



## markd (Jan 27, 2021)

It worked for me too...and it sounds gorgeous! THANK YOU!!


----------



## OrchestralTools (Jan 27, 2021)

PaulieDC said:


> It works! THANK YOU!


That's great to hear.

Thanks again everyone for your patience and understanding!

Best,

OT


----------



## OrchestralTools (Jan 27, 2021)

OrchestralTools said:


> Thank you so much for your patience, everyone. We're still working on fixing this... looks like a bug that we thought fixed has gotten out again.
> 
> Rest assured you'll be able to use your free collections soon.
> 
> All the best from the entire OT team!


Well, gotta say we didn't realize how soon when we wrote that!

We're relieved it's working for you all. Have fun with these first SINEfactory collections, and please share your compositions here!


----------



## ptram (Jan 27, 2021)

Thank you very much, OT! Little great free instruments, here!

Paolo


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 27, 2021)

OK, finally got the issue fixed with OT-Support.

Now I have licenses appearing for the three SINE Factory Instruments 





Here is what OT Support Instructed me to do to fix the issue. After deleting that file, I launched the SINE app., all of my OT libraries were gone, to get them to show up again, I had to click on add collections in SINE, point to the folder/drive I have my OT libraries installed, and they began populating the SINE interface as they were showing up previously. I then clicked on my Licenses, and bingo, the new Free Instruments in SINE factory appeared with licenses. No more 0/0 issues. 

Here is more info. and where you can find your SINE Player's data folder. 

https://orchestraltools.helpscoutdocs.com/article/332-the-sine-player-data-folder

Hope this is helpful. 

*Quote: *

_ "Could you kindly delete your Library.json from The SINE Player Data Folder? This will reset all downloads.
It will also delete library information, but not the actual samples.
You can relink your existing collection by clicking on the +add collection button in the Library Tab. "_


----------



## jimjazzuk (Jan 27, 2021)

I'm getting this:



Anyone else? Please tell me this isn't because of Brexit


----------



## JDK88 (Jan 27, 2021)

The licenses showed up automatically. I didn't have to delete anything.


----------



## Hendrixon (Jan 27, 2021)

OrchestralTools said:


> It seems a LOT of people want free instruments! Who would have thought it?


Yea... shocking lol
Its a good thing you are doing there, good karma  


Btw, don't you think its time you'll do a JXL Brass sale?
I mean be reasonable... how long do you expect me to wait?


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 27, 2021)

JDK88 said:


> The licenses showed up automatically. I didn't have to delete anything.


Interesting, not here. I had to delete the library.json file. 

Are you on Mac or PC ?


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 27, 2021)

Very Slowly Downloading the Gearbox Perc. library. Must still have some high-traffic on the servers.


----------



## ridgero (Jan 27, 2021)

There's no such thing as a free lunch


----------



## filipjonathan (Jan 27, 2021)

I'm in love with the piano! Easy on ram but really playable and such gorgeous sound!


----------



## filipjonathan (Jan 27, 2021)

On another note, is there an FX section in SINE? I need a reverb but can't figure out how to access it.


----------



## JDK88 (Jan 27, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Interesting, not here. I had to delete the library.json file.
> 
> Are you on Mac or PC ?


PC


----------



## pixelcrave (Jan 27, 2021)

jimjazzuk said:


> I'm getting this:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else? Please tell me this isn't because of Brexit



I got this too. Monitoring thread now for resolution.


----------



## Getsumen (Jan 27, 2021)

SINEarc is seriously impressive ^_^ That compression algo working overtime.

Just a small typo I noticed


----------



## cuttime (Jan 27, 2021)

I get the licences, but no option to download?


----------



## Getsumen (Jan 27, 2021)

cuttime said:


> I get the licences, but no option to download?







In the SINE player go to My Licenses. Select an instrument and click details. Pick an instrument and it's mic position (They all only have one pre-mix) 

Then download


----------



## TRON 1.0 (Jan 27, 2021)

Yo finally works for me too. String section is a pure sex😍
Thinking about ditching LABS strings from my lite template


----------



## Maxime Luft (Jan 27, 2021)

TRON 1.0 said:


> Yo finally works for me too. String section is a pure sex😍
> Thinking about ditching LABS strings from my lite template


Well... Glad to hear, I guess😅😁


----------



## antanasb (Jan 27, 2021)

jimjazzuk said:


> I'm getting this:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else? Please tell me this isn't because of Brexit


I am getting exactly the same..

Will try to mail OT Support, I guess.

EDIT: You need to select the MIX and then download it, not to press the most obvious "complete collection"...

Thanks OT!!!


----------



## Getsumen (Jan 27, 2021)

antanasb said:


> I am getting exactly the same..
> 
> Will try to mail OT Support, I guess.


You are just clicking the wrong button. I assume the get it free button. That's the wrong button

In the SINE player go to My Licenses. Select an instrument and click details. Pick an instrument and it's mic position (They all only have one pre-mix)

^ do that instead


----------



## antanasb (Jan 27, 2021)

Getsumen said:


> You are just clicking the wrong button. I assume the get it free button. That's the wrong button
> 
> In the SINE player go to My Licenses. Select an instrument and click details. Pick an instrument and it's mic position (They all only have one pre-mix)
> 
> ^ do that instead


Thank you! It is not obvious under all the excitment! Those strings, mannnnn sounds stellar...


----------



## Scalms (Jan 27, 2021)

Thank you OT! can't wait to try these libraries out

Now that my SINE libraries are growing, can you please implement a way in SINE to be able to better organize them (freely move them up or down in the list, or minimize the library icons to a nice neat list). It's getting harder to scroll down every time to get to BSS! I know, I know, first world problems, still would be nice to include that feature.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Jan 27, 2021)

I like that I didn't add to the rush of free stuff, sounds like the servers took some real abuse


----------



## ism (Jan 27, 2021)

Wow, the Helix strings are workhorse grade patches that really fill an OT-shaped hole in my palette that I've really been angsting over lately

I'm unlikely to spring $800 for the full Berlin Strings anytime soon, but have been building sounds around Time Macro, Special Bows, and a la cart bits and pieces of Ark 2, & Inspire 2.

The shorts in particular are exquisite. The number of dynamic layers really shows, and I *love* the mix. This is fabulously generous.


The more of these I pick up, the more the whole seems to be more that the sum of it's parts.


Of course, like that 25 euro gift at Christmas (which properly started me down the a la carte rabbit hole .. first the harp a6, then the bass flute a3, then the high strings ...), it's both genuinely generous, and warmly appreciated ... and entirely evil marketing genius, in that ever taste of the OT sound has me wanting more.

In particular, Godspeed the a la carte release of Time Micro and Ark 4.

So my thanks to the good folks at OT.

And nice work @Maxime Luft !


----------



## VSriHarsha (Jan 27, 2021)

I figured out if you buy something, well, anything from OT, you’re subscribed. I got 3 free instruments. It’s very nice to see Studio Percussion in it. Have anyone worked on it, yet? And am sure Helix sounds beautiful & so does the Piano.


----------



## Maxime Luft (Jan 27, 2021)

ism said:


> Wow, the Helix strings are workhorse grade patches that really fill an OT-shaped hole in my palette that I've really been angsting over lately
> 
> I'm unlikely to spring $800 for the full Berlin Strings anytime soon, but have been building sounds around Time Macro, Special Bows, and a la cart bits and pieces of Ark 2, & Inspire 2.
> 
> ...




Awesome, thank you so much!! 

Cheers, 
Maxime


----------



## Maxime Luft (Jan 27, 2021)

filipjonathan said:


> On another note, is there an FX section in SINE? I need a reverb but can't figure out how to access it.


Not yet!


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Jan 27, 2021)

I wish I could combine dynamic layers from different libraries for shorts! it's technically doable in a round about way with sustains, but unless you crossfade shorts instead of velocity


----------



## OrchestralTools (Jan 28, 2021)

antanasb said:


> Thank you! It is not obvious under all the excitment! Those strings, mannnnn sounds stellar...


Thanks @antanasb, we're glad you like the sound of Helix. As a side note, Helix derives from the Berlin Series!


----------



## antanasb (Jan 28, 2021)

OrchestralTools said:


> Thanks @antanasb, we're glad you like the sound of Helix. As a side note, Helix derives from the Berlin Series!


Yes, that you can really hear...

The shorts are amazing... Though the attack on the sustain patches are a bit too slow sometimes for faster things. Is there a way around this in SINE?


----------



## Maxime Luft (Jan 28, 2021)

antanasb said:


> Yes, that you can really hear...
> 
> The shorts are amazing... Though the attack on the sustain patches are a bit too slow sometimes for faster things. Is there a way around this in SINE?


Hey there, I guess you can't have everything inside a free product... So you will not get multiple attacks like soft / immediate and accented, like you get in the full Berlin Strings package.

For Helix I took some of the *soft sustains* articulations that are great to add that big, lush symphonic string ensemble sound to a track - acting a bit like some iconic synth pads used in Hollywood soundtracks. You can't fake slow attacks, believe me! That crescendo kind of attack sounds great, to my ears. The way is moves more and more air inside Teldex, which triggers those tasty reflections is better to me than taking fast attack samples and fading them in with an ADSR curve...


----------



## antanasb (Jan 28, 2021)

Maxime Luft said:


> Hey there, I guess you can't have everything inside a free product... So you will not get multiple attacks like soft / immediate and accented, like you get in the full Berlin Strings package.
> 
> For Helix I took some of the *soft sustains* articulations that are great to add that big, lush symphonic string ensemble sound to a track - acting a bit like some synth pads. You can't fake slow attacks, believe me! That crescendo kind of attack sounds great, to my ears. The way is moves more and more air inside Teldex, which triggers those tasty reflections is better to me than taking fast attack samples and fading them in with an ADSR curve...


That I do not question.. And it is completely fine with the choices that had been made... It is a very generous offering, really.. 

I just wish, that there would be a possibility to easily set the starts of the samples a tad bit more in to the sample, so to speak, so that the attack is "effectively" shorter.. In essence, exactly the opposite of what you were saying...

That may be done in more than one way, but as I am a newcomer to SINE, I just wondered whether maybe such feature exists in the player itself already?

I am by no means talking about marcatos and all of that things in a freebie, and quite a wonderful one...


----------



## berto (Jan 28, 2021)

jimjazzuk said:


> I'm getting this:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else? Please tell me this isn't because of Brexit


it happened the same to me because i pressed "complete the collection" but instead if i select "full mix" or "mix" then the download window appears..


----------



## OrchestralTools (Jan 28, 2021)

Hey everyone. How are you all getting on with the SINEfactory instruments? How is Gearbox working out for you? It's a pretty cool box of tricks...

BTW: We've fixed a few remaining details today, so everything should be working smoothly now. Get in touch if not!

Looking forward to hearing your SINEfactory compositions...


----------



## Mornats (Jan 28, 2021)

berto said:


> it happened the same to me because i pressed "complete the collection" but instead if i select "full mix" or "mix" then the download window appears..


I've had to Google how to download from OT every time (three times so far). A little improvement on the interface here would help heaps.

Looking forward to having a play with the freebies and also Arbos that I bought a while ago and haven't had time to check out fully... Also looking forward to more a la carte offerings!


----------



## h.s.j.e (Jan 28, 2021)

OrchestralTools said:


> Hey everyone. How are you all getting on with the SINEfactory instruments? How is Gearbox working out for you? It's a pretty cool box of tricks...
> 
> BTW: We've fixed a few remaining details today, so everything should be working smoothly now. Get in touch if not!
> 
> Looking forward to hearing your SINEfactory compositions...


It took me until this morning (and now I'm at work...) to realize that my local network was the issue, and I had to use a VPN to run the download, but the sounds are terrific. I had a couple of minutes to noodle with each of them, and they're really, really fun. Made me ponder taking the day off.


----------



## Michayl Asaph (Jan 28, 2021)

Thank you for this...very cool! Love the sound, everything downloaded perfectly. Love being able to buy individual instruments!


----------



## filipjonathan (Jan 28, 2021)

OrchestralTools said:


> How is Gearbox working out for you?


It's awesome! I love the claps and the snaps! Already using them for a client.


----------



## OrchestralTools (Jan 28, 2021)

Mornats said:


> I've had to Google how to download from OT every time (three times so far). A little improvement on the interface here would help heaps.
> 
> Looking forward to having a play with the freebies and also Arbos that I bought a while ago and haven't had time to check out fully... Also looking forward to more a la carte offerings!


Thanks for the feedback @Mornats. We're definitely looking into redesigning a few things in SINE in the future, so your feedback is very appreciated!


----------



## OrchestralTools (Jan 28, 2021)

filipjonathan said:


> It's awesome! I love the claps and the snaps! Already using them for a client.


Music to our ears.


----------



## Paul Owen (Jan 28, 2021)

Helix is really something amazing to my ears. I love it.


----------



## Maxime Luft (Jan 28, 2021)

Paul Owen said:


> Helix is really something amazing to my ears. I love it.


And it's just a sneak peek of the even better Berlin Strings


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 28, 2021)

Looking forward to see Berlin Strings, and Expansions in SINE, also the rest of the Berlin Series Orchestral sections in SINE format.

I'm guessing that we are not too far away from seeing Berlin Strings, and Expansions in SINE.

(Correct ?)


----------



## OrchestralTools (Jan 28, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Looking forward to see Berlin Strings, and Expansions in SINE, also the rest of the Berlin Series Orchestral sections in SINE format.
> 
> I'm guessing that we are not too far away from seeing Berlin Strings, and Expansions in SINE.
> 
> (Correct ?)


We're working on converting them over to SINE currently, as you can imagine it's a big job. We can't give you exact dates yet, but like we said during our premiere event back in December: "2021 is the year of the Berlin Series". So keep your eyes peeled @muziksculp! Having all the Berlin collections on SINE is definitely on our priority list.


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 28, 2021)

OrchestralTools said:


> We're working on converting them over to SINE currently, as you can imagine it's a big job. We can't give you exact dates yet, but like we said during our premiere event back in December: "2021 is the year of the Berlin Series". So keep your eyes peeled @muziksculp! Having all the Berlin collections on SINE is definitely on our priority list.


Awesome ! Thanks.

One more question. When can we expect an update for the Berlin Symphonic Strings library ?

It needs a fix for the mic merge feature, which currently doesn't work, and any other improvements/additions you might want to offer for this wonderful sounding library.


----------



## antanasb (Jan 29, 2021)

Due to @Maxime Luft 's fault I have found out about the Majestic Horn... Best 2.5€ spent on virtual instruments...

Here is my piece, exploring the instruments and Sine player a bit for the first time properly...

I have used the piano and the strings from Sine Factory, the amazing free Layers strings and the Majestic Horn. Couldn't find a place for the percussion in this one though...

Thanks @OrchestralTools !


----------



## Marsen (Jan 29, 2021)

OrchestralTools said:


> Hey everyone. How are you all getting on with the SINEfactory instruments? How is Gearbox working out for you? It's a pretty cool box of tricks...


Gearbox has a great sound.
I especially love the Udu's.


----------



## artomatic (Jan 29, 2021)

Can we finally purchase more than one ala carte items at a time via Sine?


----------



## Bman70 (Jan 30, 2021)

What larger string set is Helix based on? I would imagine it's a taste to get people interested in a full library right?


----------



## Bman70 (Jan 30, 2021)

In other news, does anyone know where Orchestral Tools puts SINEfactory instruments when you download them? Edit - OK found it


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Jan 30, 2021)

Bman70 said:


> What larger string set is Helix based on? I would imagine it's a taste to get people interested in a full library right?


It's from berlin strings


----------



## Bman70 (Jan 30, 2021)

ProfoundSilence said:


> It's from berlin strings


They're certainly gorgeous sounding.. I don't think my Mac would handle the full BS, but makes me wish they had a middle ground Lite version. Except for SINE, that kind of makes me happy none of my main libraries use it.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Jan 30, 2021)

Bman70 said:


> They're certainly gorgeous sounding.. I don't think my Mac would handle the full BS, but makes me wish they had a middle ground Lite version. Except for SINE, that kind of makes me happy none of my main libraries use it.


I'm going to have a hard time convincing myself to use BS on sine when it comes out. 

Maybe because I worked so hard to create a ridiculous combination of all the expansions within one kontakt instance and crossfading that I'd have to wait for the expansions to come out, and even then it would be a ton of work to setup again! That said, it's also one of the ones that would benefit drastically from SINE.


----------



## Maxime Luft (Jan 30, 2021)

Bman70 said:


> What larger string set is Helix based on? I would imagine it's a taste to get people interested in a full library right?


Berlin Strings Main Collection + First Chairs!


----------



## antanasb (Jan 31, 2021)

Maxime Luft said:


> Berlin Strings Main Collection + First Chairs!



Unrelated question:

There aren’t any staccato articulations for the majestic horn. As far as I understand, there were no shorts recorded and the majestic horn is not a part of any other library — right?

Because they sound fabulous and it would be lovely to have the shorts..


----------



## Maxime Luft (Jan 31, 2021)

antanasb said:


> Unrelated question:
> 
> There aren’t any staccato articulations for the majestic horn. As far as I understand, there were no shorts recorded and the majestic horn is not a part of any other library — right?
> 
> Because they sound fabulous and I would be lovely to have the shorts..


Oh the shorts... So many people have dreamed about them.
But we didn't record them, unfortunately.

Believe me, such a library would be possible at any time. I know the player, I know the room, I know the sampling techniques to get _"that" _sound... 

And thanks for your messages, a pleasure to read


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Jan 31, 2021)

Maxime Luft said:


> Oh the shorts... So many people have dreamed about them.
> But we didn't record them, unfortunately.
> 
> Believe me, such a library would be possible at any time. I know the player, I know the room, I know the sampling techniques to get _"that" _sound...
> ...


Introducing Majestic Shorts






Introductory pricing from now until 2/01/2021


----------



## antanasb (Jan 31, 2021)

Maxime Luft said:


> Oh the shorts... So many people have dreamed about them.
> But we didn't record them, unfortunately.
> 
> Believe me, such a library would be possible at any time. I know the player, I know the room, I know the sampling techniques to get _"that" _sound...
> ...



Really, the sound is fabulous..

I have found the legato to be quite a lot more quirky than the usual legatos, but maybe it is because I am new to Sine or maybe just some other faults on my side, but damn it sounds good..

And the layers — I have had them since the release, but only now I began to explore them properly. It seems Sine had major overhaul in the reliability department, and I can finally enjoy them at it’s fullest. Though it is easy to discard such a free and constrained library very fast, but I find it sounding quite more natural than even the Amazing Helix? strings for chords...

Amazing to have some much choice for free..


----------



## Maxime Luft (Jan 31, 2021)

ProfoundSilence said:


> Introducing Majestic Shorts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


🤣🤣🤣
Amazing!


----------



## Nate Johnson (Jan 31, 2021)

Wow, those Helix Strings.

makes me want to buy Berlin Strings.

ahh crap, that’s the point!


----------



## berto (Feb 1, 2021)

so all these instrument are from bigger existing collections...
well in a few years i will have all the current ones...as they are expensive..
but i do the fact i can buy just some instruments of a collection, i got the strings from LA collection... and other single stuff....


----------



## Maxime Luft (Feb 1, 2021)

berto said:


> so all these instrument are from bigger existing collections...
> well in a few years i will have all the current ones...as they are expensive..
> but i do the fact i can buy just some instruments of a collection, i got the strings from LA collection... and other single stuff....


Only the strings! 
The piano and percussion are truly original libraries recorded for the SINEfactory.


----------



## OrchestralTools (Feb 2, 2021)

Maxime Luft said:


> Only the strings!
> The piano and percussion are truly original libraries recorded for the SINEfactory.


Gearbox was also performed by multi-instrumentalist Aaron Williams (though some of you may know him as Aaron’s Grooves). 
If you're having a bad day, his channel is worth checking out!


----------



## antanasb (Feb 2, 2021)

@OrchestralTools -- what is the expected rate of new arrivals in the Factory department? Maybe monthly?


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Feb 2, 2021)

OrchestralTools said:


> Gearbox was also performed by multi-instrumentalist Aaron Williams (though some of you may know him as Aaron’s Grooves).
> If you're having a bad day, his channel is worth checking out!


you know I saw him step enter from the arrange window in reaper and that blew my mind. 

thanks for the exposure!


----------



## dog1978 (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## Maxime Luft (Feb 2, 2021)

dog1978 said:


>



Love your impro on the Helix spiccatos, great video!


----------



## antanasb (Feb 2, 2021)

dog1978 said:


>



Nice track! Very well done with only three, and totally free instruments... 

Loved the climb in strings @ 1:18...


----------



## dog1978 (Feb 2, 2021)

Maxime Luft said:


> Love your impro on the Helix spiccatos, great video!


Thank you.


----------



## dog1978 (Feb 2, 2021)

antanasb said:


> Nice track! Very well done with only three, and totally free instruments...
> 
> Loved the climb in strings @ 1:18...


Thanks. You are welcome.


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 2, 2021)

dog1978 said:


>



Nicely done ❤️


----------



## OrchestralTools (Feb 5, 2021)

dog1978 said:


>



Fantastische Komposition, Tim! And a great video too—thanks for featuring SINEfactory.


----------



## dog1978 (Feb 6, 2021)

OrchestralTools said:


> Fantastische Komposition, Tim! And a great video too—thanks for featuring SINEfactory.


You are welcome. Inspiring sounds.


----------



## berto (Feb 28, 2021)

is this supposed to be monthly?


----------



## filipjonathan (Feb 28, 2021)

berto said:


> is this supposed to be monthly?


No, I think more like once every few months, like LABS.


----------



## Lunar Industries (Mar 10, 2021)

I'm having problem with Ratio—a grand piano. Lower register notes are panned to the center/right and, of course, it supposed to be on the left. Anybody else having this issue? Are there any ways to solve this problem? Other then that I have no issues and really liking the sound of this piano.
Edit: Tried reinstalling, but it didn't helped.


----------



## filipjonathan (Mar 10, 2021)

Lunar Industries said:


> I'm having problem with Ratio—a grand piano. Lower register notes are panned to the center/right and, of course, it supposed to be on the left. Anybody else having this issue? Are there any ways to solve this problem? Other then that I have no issues and really liking the sound of this piano.
> Edit: Tried reinstalling, but it didn't helped.


It's just not panned as most piano libraries are. It's more mono.


----------



## OrchestralTools (Mar 31, 2021)

Hey everyone,

We just added a NEW instrument to our free instrument subscription service!





*Introducing: Rotary—free big band horns.*
A comprehensive big band ensemble, Rotary includes a solo trumpet, a solo muted trumpet, a solo trombone, a solo baritone sax, a sax section and a brass section.
Colorful, spirited, and highly playable—these instruments include standard articulations (staccatissimo, marcato long, sustains accented) alongside some brass effects (shortfalls, scoops, shakes). 

If you’re already a SINEfactory subscriber, head to ‘My Licenses’ in SINE to start your download. 
Or if you’ve yet to sign up to SINEfactory (why not? FREE instruments!) then head to www.orchestraltools.com/free. 

*How to download*
For a step-by-step guide on downloading instruments, click here.


As always, let us know if you have any questions, ideas, requests, suggestions. And feel free to share your SINEfactory compositions—it’s always great to hear and see what you all create with these instruments.

Happy music-making!

OT


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Mar 31, 2021)

This is really great, thanks OT!


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 31, 2021)

Thank You @OrchestralTools for the Wonderful Sounding, Free Rotary Big Band Horns


----------



## Getsumen (Mar 31, 2021)

OrchestralTools said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> We just added a NEW instrument to our free instrument subscription service!
> 
> ...


I'm surprised at how nice these sound, and especially that its solo instruments with longs and shorts for free. Thanks for the release!


----------



## Mr Sakitumi (Mar 31, 2021)

This is amazing @OrchestralTools busy downloading now! Thanku


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 31, 2021)

I'm so happy it wasn't another Free Felt-Piano


----------



## filipjonathan (Mar 31, 2021)

Guys, how do I set the number of voices to 1 in SINE?


----------



## Maxime Luft (Mar 31, 2021)

Let me share that demo from Alex Niedt with this free big band ensemble😍
Wonderful job, Alex!


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 31, 2021)

Maxime Luft said:


> Let me share that demo from Alex Niedt with this free big band ensemble😍
> Wonderful job, Alex!



Oh My !!! 🎵👍🎵👍


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Mar 31, 2021)

now i want to make a 70s cop show theme 😂


----------



## Kirk1701 (Apr 1, 2021)

I would love to see some walkthroughs if how folks are using these libraries. I confess SINE's routing is mystifying to me. It really sounds great, but I'm just not getting it. I know it's me, but it helps to see other fellows' approaches.


----------



## jazzman7 (Apr 1, 2021)

On my Sine player it said the download size was over 900 GB Are my eyes deceiving me? Doesn't seem possible


----------



## Getsumen (Apr 1, 2021)

jazzman7 said:


> On my Sine player it said the download size was over 900 GB Are my eyes deceiving me? Doesn't seem possible


MB. The library is quite small


----------



## jimjazzuk (Apr 2, 2021)

Many thanks @OrchestralTools for these free horns! One day I'll be able to afford Glory Days!


----------



## Maxime Luft (Apr 2, 2021)

jimjazzuk said:


> Many thanks @OrchestralTools for these free horns! One day I'll be able to afford Glory Days!



A-w-e-s-o-m-e !
Can't believe what I just heard.


----------



## JDK88 (Apr 2, 2021)

This is a top-tier freebie.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 2, 2021)

jimjazzuk said:


> Many thanks @OrchestralTools for these free horns! One day I'll be able to afford Glory Days!



Amazing ! 

This is so good. Thanks for sharing


----------



## jimjazzuk (Apr 2, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Amazing !
> 
> This is so good. Thanks for sharing





Maxime Luft said:


> A-w-e-s-o-m-e !
> Can't believe what I just heard.


Thanks for your kind comments. It was a fun morning!


----------



## Kirk1701 (Apr 2, 2021)

jimjazzuk said:


> Many thanks @OrchestralTools for these free horns! One day I'll be able to afford Glory Days!



I'd love to see a walkthrough or breakdown of how you did this. This swings!


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 2, 2021)

jimjazzuk said:


> Many thanks @OrchestralTools for these free horns! One day I'll be able to afford Glory Days!



nice work man! Just shows that musicality can make the most of any library no matter its size or limitations


----------



## John Longley (Apr 2, 2021)

Excited for the new N subscription.


----------



## Maxime Luft (Apr 2, 2021)

John Longley said:


> Excited for the new N subscription.


As if we didn't do it on purpose...


----------



## stfciu (Apr 2, 2021)

jimjazzuk said:


> Many thanks @OrchestralTools for these free horns! One day I'll be able to afford Glory Days!



Terrific but apart from the horns these drums are really something. What is it?


----------



## jimjazzuk (Apr 2, 2021)

stfciu said:


> Terrific but apart from the horns these drums are really something. What is it?


Many thanks. It's NI Abbey Road Vintage kit. Sampled from a kit from the era which had the best sounding hi-hats: 1930s/40s


----------



## stfciu (Apr 2, 2021)

jimjazzuk said:


> Many thanks. It's NI Abbey Road Vintage kit. Sampled from a kit from the era which had the best sounding hi-hats: 1930s/40s


Really? Wow, I have to dust that off. Thanks a lot for reply


----------



## AEF (Apr 2, 2021)

Maxime Luft said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OT should have you remix their entire BS library. These are really sounding great!!


----------



## jazzman7 (Apr 2, 2021)

Getsumen said:


> MB. The library is quite small


I understand now the download mgr was just saying what the capacity vs space on my download drive was. 931 Gb v 127 GB available. It doesn't actually say the download size, which was what I expected. I should've realized it right away. Thanks for reassuring Mr chicken little (ME) of what seemed to be the likely case


----------



## Ike_Co (Apr 17, 2021)

Is there a way to load the Sine Factory Gearbox (percussion) as a complete kit? I only see patches for the individual percussive instruments (bassdrum, conga and so on).


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 17, 2021)

Ike_Co said:


> Is there a way to load the Sine Factory Gearbox (percussion) as a complete kit? I only see patches for the individual percussive instruments (bassdrum, conga and so on).


I don't think so, I wish there was. That would have made it easier to jam with them.


----------



## Ike_Co (Apr 17, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> I don't think so, I wish there was. That would have made it easier to jam with them.


I wonder: if you load all individual percussion patches, put them all on the same channel (eg channel 1) and then move them each one to cover it's own key/keyrange on the keyboard using that keyrange arrow tool above the virtual keyboard at the bottom... Shouldn't that work?


----------



## jimjazzuk (Apr 22, 2021)

jimjazzuk said:


> Many thanks @OrchestralTools for these free horns! One day I'll be able to afford Glory Days!




Just out of curiosity, is Glory Days due to be ported to Sine any time soon @OrchestralTools ?


----------



## OrchestralTools (May 19, 2021)

Hey everyone,

We just added a NEW instrument to our free instrument subscription service!




*Introducing: Crucible—free church organ.*
Crucible is an exquisitely sampled church organ with a powerful, majestic spirit. From resonant hums to fiery, triumphant swells—the sound is big, robust, and colorful. Sampled from a late Baroque-style pipe organ from a gothic church in southern Germany, Crucible offers a choice of sustains and staccatos, all recorded with 3 mic positions.

If you’re already a SINEfactory subscriber, head to ‘My Licenses’ in SINE to start your download. 
Or if you’ve yet to sign up to SINEfactory, then head to www.orchestraltools.com/free. 

*How to download*
For a step-by-step guide on downloading instruments, click here.

As always, let us know if you have any questions, ideas, requests, and suggestions. And feel free to share your SINEfactory compositions—we like hearing and seeing what you all create with these instruments.

Best,

OT


----------



## micrologus (May 19, 2021)

Wonderful, with staccato! (We need staccato in the Tallinn organs, too ).
Thank You Orchestral Tools.


----------



## Kurosawa (May 19, 2021)

Amazing! Thank you!


----------



## CT (May 19, 2021)

Cool!


----------



## easyrider (May 19, 2021)

Nice !


----------



## ScarletJerry (May 20, 2021)

Are these samples from the Tallinn organ?


----------



## CT (May 20, 2021)

No.


----------



## ptram (May 20, 2021)

Thank you for this new instrument! Not many sampled Baroque organs around.

Paolo


----------



## OrchestralTools (Aug 11, 2021)

Hey everyone,

We just added a NEW instrument to our free instrument subscription service!



*Introducing: Strand—free acoustic guitars*
A steel-stringed acoustic that can cut through any mix? Or a nylon-stringed instrument that offers rounded, mellow tones for soft passages? How about both? Strand gives you two great options for easily incorporating acoustic guitar into your projects. Long single-note samples plus both sustained and damped strums in typical chord voicings provide essential building blocks for new parts.


If you’re already a SINEfactory subscriber, head to ‘My Licenses’ in SINE to start your download. 
Or if you’ve yet to sign up to SINEfactory, then head to www.orchestraltools.com/free. 

*How to download*
For a step-by-step guide on downloading instruments, click here.

As always, let us know if you have any questions, ideas, requests, suggestions. And feel free to share your SINEfactory compositions—it’s always great to hear and see what you all create with these instruments.

Happy music making!

OT


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Aug 11, 2021)

ohh boy


----------



## BillBk (Aug 14, 2021)

Just downloaded Strand (latest Sine Factory library).
Very nice sounding library of Steel String and Nylon String Guitars. Will play individual notes, and play Major and minor chords fast and slow.
I'm guessing it's baked in and not just a problem with my download, but the Maj/min chords cover the full range EXCEPT for chords based on Eb (Eb Maj and Eb min).
Not sure why OT left out that one key. Does anyone's download have the full range, with the Eb?..........I doubt that's the case, but it can't hurt to ask. And yes I know it was free, but it seems like kind of a chinsy detail to do (Never see that kind of thing done in LABS for example).


----------



## OrchestralTools (Oct 13, 2021)

Hi everyone. Here's our latest SINEfactory collection: It's called Dynamo, and it gives you a really nice set of drums and percussion—from snares, kicks, and toms to tam tam, djembe, and timpani. You get an assortment of single hits and ensembles, and a lovely snare with multiple playing positions. So yes, it's free AND it's good.

Details here:





ORCHESTRAL TOOLS


Virtual instruments for your music productions - Recorded in the world's finest studios




www.orchestraltools.com





For Dynamo, we worked once again with Nils Neumann and his team of friends and associates. They've done a great job, so big thanks to Nils and the team! Check out their audio demos for a nice glimpse of what Dynamo can do. They've even made a walkthrough video:




So unless you think you already have all the percussion you need, fire up the latest version of SINE (available here: https://www.orchestraltools.com/store/get-sine), look under 'My Licenses', then download and enjoy Dynamo.

All the best from the entire OT team!


----------



## h.s.j.e (Oct 13, 2021)

Listening to the demos and downloading now - this sounds truly incredible for a free instrument.


----------



## OrchestralTools (Oct 13, 2021)

h.s.j.e said:


> Listening to the demos and downloading now - this sounds truly incredible for a free instrument.


It is! Nils really put a lot of work into this, and it shows. We're very happy with it.


----------



## Nils Neumann (Oct 13, 2021)

h.s.j.e said:


> Listening to the demos and downloading now - this sounds truly incredible for a free instrument.


it is. A little bit crazy to have this available for free


----------



## Nils Neumann (Oct 13, 2021)

OrchestralTools said:


> It is! Nils really put a lot of work into this, and it shows. We're very happy with it.


Thanks!
But I have to say that this was a team effort, my friends Philip Calisto, Richard Mannheimer, Magnus Reichel and Justus Berger worked all together on this!


----------



## J.Berger (Oct 13, 2021)

Nils Neumann said:


> Thanks!
> But I have to say that this was a team effort, my friends Philip Calisto, Richard Mannheimer, Magnus Reichel and Justus Berger worked all together on this!


Thank you Nils for pointing that out!


----------



## OrchestralTools (Oct 13, 2021)

J.Berger said:


> Thank you Nils for pointing that out!


Yes, credit goes to all of you - great job!


----------



## ptram (Oct 13, 2021)

And for great results! This collection sounds really "fresh".

Paolo


----------



## Ike_Co (Oct 15, 2021)

The Sine Player update, which is required to use this latest library, unfortunately does not allow installation on Windows 7 machines.


----------



## dhmusic (Oct 15, 2021)

Nils Neumann said:


> Thanks!
> But I have to say that this was a team effort, my friends Philip Calisto, Richard Mannheimer, Magnus Reichel and Justus Berger worked all together on this!


Omg this is so detailed. Incredible work! 

You know it might not be too late to rebrand the snare as "Nocturne Soloist - Romantic Snare"


----------



## OrchestralTools (Dec 15, 2021)

Here's a demo of Spindle, our new felt piano addition to the SINEfactory collection. 

You can download Spindle, free of charge, here.


----------



## filipjonathan (Dec 15, 2021)

OrchestralTools said:


> Here's a demo of Spindle, our new felt piano addition to the SINEfactory collection.
> 
> You can download Spindle, free of charge, here.


Sounds so lovely!!


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 15, 2021)

Hi @OrchestralTools ,

Thanks it sounds wonderful.


----------



## Alex Niedt (Dec 15, 2021)

OrchestralTools said:


> Here's a demo of Spindle, our new felt piano addition to the SINEfactory collection.
> 
> You can download Spindle, free of charge, here.


I was excited to hear some other demos, so I clicked on this and it was mine. 😆

Love this piano. Great addition to Ratio in SINEfactory.


----------



## Hendrixon (Dec 15, 2021)

What a lovely piano!

The only issue is that its like the lowest velocity is around 20-30.
To mitigate this you need to enable Niente, that gives back the low velocities.
But now obviously the piano on lowest velocity doesn't make a sound. to fix this I'm using this velocity curve (plugin in Reaper):




I found that a lowest velocity of around 5-7 works well, as under that I don't hear much  
Its not a strait line cause the new low velocities (from the Niente) are not "aligned" with the higher velocities, so this curve puts everything in place.


----------



## jadedsean (Dec 15, 2021)

Hendrixon said:


> What a lovely piano!
> 
> The only issue is that its like the lowest velocity is around 20-30.
> To mitigate this you need to enable Niente, that gives back the low velocities.
> ...


I also work in reaper, what is that plugin?


----------



## Hendrixon (Dec 16, 2021)

jadedsean said:


> I also work in reaper, what is that plugin?


MIDI CC Mapper X
https://forum.cockos.com/showthread.php?t=172630

Mine is an old version, which as the name implies its a "CC" mapper, not velocity.
I added velocity option in a crude way, but now checking the latest version it has velocity support and much more.
Get it from ReaPack, its version 4.2 now.


----------



## Hendrixon (Dec 16, 2021)

liquidlino said:


> Edit2: Nope, it is for velocity! How did I miss that, that's cool! Still not as powerful as midiCurve though - can create completely custom curve in midiCurve


You can draw what ever curve you want, use the pen tool.
Then save a preset of the plugin in Reaper.


----------



## Hendrixon (Dec 16, 2021)

Wow its way more advanced now!


*Customizing the curve library*

The curve library is customizable. You can add/remove sets and curves and rearrange curve tabs. You can also export a curve from the UI to a file that you can reintegrate in the library.

To perform those advanced operations, an independent manual is located in the Data folder after installation, here :


> <RESOURCE>/Data/talagan_MIDI CC Mapper X/README.md


----------



## Nigel Andreola (Dec 16, 2021)

Hendrixon said:


> What a lovely piano!
> 
> The only issue is that its like the lowest velocity is around 20-30.
> To mitigate this you need to enable Niente, that gives back the low velocities.
> ...


After trying it out last night, I noticed that too. thank you for the Niente and velocity suggestion!


----------



## antanasb (Dec 16, 2021)

I have received an email that this piano has multiple velocity layers and multiple mic positions, like in the attached image. But I can only see “mix” mic position in Sine.

Is something wrong?


----------



## Obi-Wan Spaghetti (Dec 16, 2021)

Thanks a lot OT. 

It'd be great if the name of the instrument was displayed in the folder next to the number so i can make sure i downloaded it at the right place. Sine is a bit confusing for me but less so now after quiet a few miss.


----------



## Nigel Andreola (Dec 16, 2021)

antanasb said:


> I have received an email that this piano has multiple velocity layers and multiple mic positions, like in the attached image. But I can only see “mix” mic position in Sine.
> 
> Is something wrong?


I'm guessing it was recorded with multiple mic positions and they mixed them into one channel for the SINEfactory instrument.


----------



## antanasb (Dec 16, 2021)

Nigel Andreola said:


> I'm guessing it was recorded with multiple mic positions and they mixed them into one channel for the SINEfactory instrument.


Then it is written way too ambiguously.. 

For me, writing:

"A muted soft-felt piano with multiple velocity layers and multiple mic positions."

means that as multiple velocity layers are available to the user, mic positions are available to the user also..

But it indeed probably is this way. Expecting a multi mic felt piano for free is a bit too much, isn't it? hehe...


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Dec 16, 2021)

Love this initiative...sneaky appetizers


----------



## CGR (Dec 16, 2021)

Alex Niedt said:


> I was excited to hear some other demos, so I clicked on this and it was mine. 😆
> 
> Love this piano. Great addition to Ratio in SINEfactory.


A great sounding felt piano with more presence and clarity that the usual suspects. Nice work Orchestral Tools and lovely demo track Alex


----------



## Nigel Andreola (Dec 16, 2021)

antanasb said:


> Then it is written way too ambiguously..
> 
> For me, writing:
> 
> ...


Yes, I wonder. Perhaps at first they did have multiple separate mic channels to control but than changed their minds. Some of their other SINEfactory instruments do have multiple mics to control.


----------



## tim727 (Dec 16, 2021)

This is honestly my favorite of all the SINE factory releases. Very cool!


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 16, 2021)

Already in Licenses ... seems like few months ? Is there an Update ?


----------



## andyhy (Dec 18, 2021)

SINE factory is a very useful free series. My favourite is Crucible, the church organ.


----------

